# Danish oil and buffing



## Dalboy (20 Oct 2014)

I have just finished a piece with Danish oil and would like to give it a buff on my system. The question is and I am sure it has been mentioned before but I can not find it on here.
How long is it best to let the oil dry before buffing


----------



## KimG (20 Oct 2014)

I've not used Danish Oil Derek, but finishing oil needs a good 24 hours to cure, I generally leave it a few days though just to make sure it has formed a good tough skin. As Danish oil is a satin rather than a gloss finish, perhaps finishing oil might be more suitable, at least as the final coat, then you would get a better shine. Just a thought. But even if you want to stay with the Danish as a finish, a couple of days in a dry environment should see it ready for a buff.

Don't press it too hard or too long on the same spot when buffing, it will heat up and drag the finish, plus it will be very tricky to repair afterwards.


----------



## CHJ (20 Oct 2014)

One of the problems trying to advise on something like Danish oil is that it's just such a variable blend dependant upon supplier.
As Kim says you must make sure you have a cured 'skin' to work on. Be very careful if t was heavily coated that you do not work the surface too hard and break through any skin.


----------



## Dalboy (20 Oct 2014)

Thank you both. I was thinking of waiting at least a week. I don't normally use Danish oil and wanted to have another finish that I can play with.


----------



## CHJ (20 Oct 2014)

Another to try is Hard Wax oil, it cures to a harder surface which you might find easier to buff up.


----------



## monkeybiter (20 Oct 2014)

FWIW You'll see mentioned that DO will go gummy and sticky if you don't wipe off the excess after 10mins or so, and common advise is that this will need sanding back and refinishing. I've recently found that, if left too long, the sticky coating can be re-mobilised by applying more DO with a cloth , then wipe off.


----------



## geordie (20 Oct 2014)

Ive used it on a burr bowl i put around 5 coats on waiting a few days between coats and buffed by hand it came up really nice

Geordie


----------



## Rlewisrlou66 (23 Oct 2014)

I watched this the other day and it might help.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgCf6zeLOPs


----------



## Dalboy (24 Oct 2014)

Thank you all for your imput into this question.



Rlewisrlou66":1jdwovw8 said:


> I watched this the other day and it might help.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgCf6zeLOPs



Thank you very much for that. Unfortunately it covers applying of the oil. As you may be aware that any finish need a time before it is fully cured depending on what it is made up from

What I was after is how long before buffing on the lathe with something like the chestnut buffing system which CHJ and Kim have answered


----------

